# t3 rebound experiances please



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

as title says really, is it a concern etc


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes IMO it is and you will gain alot of weight quickly if you do not wtch ure diet. for me it lasted 6-8 weeks.

I would seriously suggest kelp and also thyroid energy by now foods if you can find some.


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

6 to 8 weeks? defintly a concern then, how long did you cycle it hilly


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

hilly said:


> Yes IMO it is and you will gain alot of weight quickly if you do not wtch ure diet. for me it lasted 6-8 weeks.
> 
> I would seriously suggest kelp and also thyroid energy by now foods if you can find some.


what doses was you running mate? did you find it effective?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i cycled it for around 8-10 weeks if i remember but was taking t4 first for 4 weeks also. I had the same issue when just running it for 7 weeks the year before.

I also no borostu was having some major issues after coming off t3 and t4.

I was litteraly eating 2800 cals per day/doing cardio 5/6 x per week and training just to maintain weight it was a nightmare.

It does a job and it is very effective. i went upto 100mcg to try amd make up for lost time due to being ill and just burned muscle away. for future use i will not go higher than 50-75mcg.

I will also only use it if i have the above to products available when coming off it.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Nice to see someone mentioning Kelp, I use this a lot especially during cutting. As for T3 I wouldn't touch it, get it wrong and you'll be popping the stuff for the rest of your life. Coconut oil is also supposed have positive effect on thyroid function.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I was talking to a guy about iodine defiency and he said it is not common, then he went on to say this:

The issue of iodone and iodide supplementation (eg: iodoral) is not really meant to correct an iodone deficieny, although iodoral can do that for sure.

Iodone and iodide supplementation (eg: iodoral) is usually used as an alternative to thyroid hormone supplementation. When used in this way, the dosages of iodone and iodide are much greater than necessary to correct any iodine / iodide deficiency. When used in this way, the dosages of iodone and iodide force the conversion of thyroid hormone T4, produced naturally by the body (thyroid gland) into T3, in a dose dependent manner.

Very few of us experience less-than-beneficial side effects from this use of iodine an diodide. Many experience digestion upset at too large doses, because iodine interferes with digestion. So don't dose greater than your digestion can handle.

Those of us with excessive thyroid auto immune issues occasionally experience a degradation of symptoms when trialling these larger doses of iodine an iodide, so those with hashimoto's issues should ensure their medical professional adviser sets up an iodoral trial very carefully.

Link to the stuff: http://www.optimox.com/pics/Iodine/opt_Iodoral.htm


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just ordered some.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

It someone was to run 50mcg for 4 weeks on T3

Would the rebound from this be harsh?


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> i cycled it for around 8-10 weeks if i remember but was taking t4 first for 4 weeks also. I had the same issue when just running it for 7 weeks the year before.
> 
> I also no borostu was having some major issues after coming off t3 and t4.
> 
> ...


I dont think my issues were as bad as i first thought hilly as i was having 3800cal's still so still a decent amount but i was finding it hard getting them down.

I went from 13.4 to 16.7 within a short space but mine was after a show and i was doing a rebound course too. I felt as tho i lost my apitite(sp) which is not like me untill i started using kelp so i would defo get some (cheers hilly for that bit of advice)

i was using T4 200mcg for 8 weeks and T3 25mcg for 6 weeks.


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

has anyone ever had any experiance with running 3 on 3 off, maybe eca inbetween do u think this would help lesson the rebound


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

has anyone ever had any experiance with running 3 on 3 off, maybe eca inbetween do u think this would help lesson the rebound


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

definitely a probability i gained a lot quite quicklyu and i wasnt eating much at all! lasted a few weeks


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

i thought you said you would NEVER touch t3 tourian as you heard horror stories about people piling on weight just eating lettuce leaves?? :lol:


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

ok i dont reply to many threads but i feel i have to...rebound on t3?? mmm negligable the reason most say there is is because they used for pre contest after wich they eat more crap after weeks of strict dieting ..hence put on weight..nowt to do with stopping t3...trouble with internet is most read t3 can mess up yer own tyhroid qoute frank zane /cory everson type thing(just rumor by the way)..and it becomes written in stone...latest studies on t3 has shown that even people who were missed diagnosed as suffering thyroid probs and perscribed t3 for yrs in some cases decades ..once they stopped taking t3 there own thyroid was back in norm range in matter of weeks..my own experiance is i use 9/10 mths yr when i stop i dont put on loads of weight few pounds at most and this takes in the xmas peroid when i eat lot of crap any how...


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

micreed ,i have seen this study also...but remember this is ONE STUDY!!!...everybody is different and some may have more sensitive feedback loops than others.The NORMAL range for thyroid is so wide that you can easily be IN RANGE and still have alot of hypothyroid symptoms.for instance before t4 use you could have a free t4 of 18 in a range from 9 to 19 and then post t4 you may have a free t4 of 11.5...youd feel crappy but your gp wouyld say your thyroid function is FINE!!!...The above was an example similar to myself...im not totally blaming t4 but i imagine it was a contributing factor...i am doing fine now and am on armour thyroid now but when i first came off t4 i noticed really low apetite,constipation,tired muscles,hair falling out and low sex drive.for me the low apetite was the worst as i actually lost weight cos i couldnt keep any calories down and train the same cos i was sooo tired.

i think the gland can eventually recover if given a period of maybe 6 months for the pituitary and thyroid gland signalling to be back to normal but 6-8 weeks to get the bloods back in a good range...

personally i think its not worth messing with

so long as you have a normal functioning metabolism theres alot more safer ways to loose weight and keep it off permanently without comprimising the endocrine system


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

micreed said:


> ok i dont reply to many threads but i feel i have to...rebound on t3?? mmm negligable the reason most say there is is because they used for pre contest after wich they eat more crap after weeks of strict dieting ..hence put on weight..nowt to do with stopping t3...trouble with internet is most read t3 can mess up yer own tyhroid qoute frank zane /cory everson type thing(just rumor by the way)..and it becomes written in stone...latest studies on t3 has shown that even people who were missed diagnosed as suffering thyroid probs and perscribed t3 for yrs in some cases decades ..once they stopped taking t3 there own thyroid was back in norm range in matter of weeks..my own experiance is i use 9/10 mths yr when i stop i dont put on loads of weight few pounds at most and this takes in the xmas peroid when i eat lot of crap any how...


it is a medical fact that your thyroid takes a few weeks to recover.

plus myself/boro stu and pscarb plus many others have experienced this. yes it recovers in a few weeks but thats still a few weeks of very low/slow thyroid which if not careful can lead toi rapid weight and fat gain.

as i said earlier i was having to eat 26-2800 cals per day and cardio 5 x per week just to maintain a weight of 14 stone. my metabolisim was definatly running slow.


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

guys im not saying no one gets sides when stopping ...what i am saying is to and i qoute " As for T3 I wouldn't touch it, get it wrong and you'll be popping the stuff for the rest of your life." is a bit drastic..for all the guys who have issues with comming off there are plenty who dont...i feel some compunds get a bit of a raw deal t3 being one of em...so just putting a diff view and my personal experiance foward...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i felt really tired and lacking in energy for about 7 weeks when i came off it.......... i wont be bothring with it again, just hard graft now!!...... i was on for 17 weeks and went up to 150mcg a day for a couple of weeks


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

micreed said:


> *ok i dont reply to many threads but i feel i have to...rebound on t3?? mmm negligable the reason most say there is is because they used for pre contest after wich they eat more crap after weeks of strict dieting ..hence put on weight..nowt to do with stopping t3*...trouble with internet is most read t3 can mess up yer own tyhroid qoute frank zane /cory everson type thing(just rumor by the way)..and it becomes written in stone...latest studies on t3 has shown that even people who were missed diagnosed as suffering thyroid probs and perscribed t3 for yrs in some cases decades ..once they stopped taking t3 there own thyroid was back in norm range in matter of weeks..my own experiance is i use 9/10 mths yr when i stop i dont put on loads of weight few pounds at most and this takes in the xmas peroid when i eat lot of crap any how...


as hilly said i had a rebound effect after my show and i went quickly in to a clean diet that James L laid out for me.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> i felt really tired and lacking in energy for about 7 weeks when i came off it.......... i wont be bothring with it again, just hard graft now!!...... i was on for 17 weeks and went up to 150mcg a day for a couple of weeks


what would you use in its place?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Prob ECA mate, i found it a bit too catabolic and lost more muscle than fat, even on a decent amount of test


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

For what it's worth,

I will add that i will personally NEVER use t3 again.

I've always been "fairly" lean but still had to work hard to get ripped for shoots and what not.

Last year i decided to run some t3. I went up to 100mcg/day for around 10 weeks when i came off i went on holiday ( striaght after a shoot)

I would admit my eating wasn't great but even so I've NEVER gained weight on a holiday.

This time i gained 9 pounds.....

When i got back into trainning & dieting it took AGES to come off.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> Prob ECA mate, i found it a bit too catabolic and lost more muscle than fat, even on a decent amount of test


fair play mate, ive always loved ECA anyway, ive just struggled to really nail my conditioning and was looking into options....i shall rule t3 out


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Testaholic said:


> fair play mate, ive always loved ECA anyway, ive just struggled to really nail my conditioning and was looking into options....i shall rule t3 out


if i needed to use them to nail my condition next show then i will but i hope that i can stay lean enough that i can nail my condition without t3-4


----------



## trapover (Dec 26, 2007)

Hilly - Quick question mate, you mentioned you used T4 as well as T3, why?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

trapover said:


> Hilly - Quick question mate, you mentioned you used T4 as well as T3, why?


t4 turns into t3 in your body so is less harsh on ure system and shouldnt really shut ure thyroid down so i used this first to keep t3 use to a minimum


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I still think guys that come off T3 or T4 should probably look into supplementing IODORAL.

I should have mine today, and when dieting some times the thyroid slows down, which is another reason I feel Iodoral might be a good idea.

I am going to try some as I suspect my thyroid might be slow, I always diet so this might be a good thing.

I will keep you guys informed and it is dirt cheap too.


----------



## trapover (Dec 26, 2007)

So, for those that have used T3/4's was the result worth it?

I'm just in the process for starting my contest prep & was toying with the idea of using T3/4's....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes it was worth it but i wouldnt go as high. I most likely will use it this prep but only for the last 6/7 weeks as i am starting much leaner than my last diet.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Might be worth mentioning that T3 & T4 are catabolic depending on dosage.

At the very least run some GH with that when dieting.

Gear, even better.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

would you expect catabolism from the following

4iu Hyge ED

120mcg Clen and 50msg T3 daily for 6 weeks (2 weeks on off on with the clen)

also how effective would this be as a fat loss stack? based on clean diet and 3 cardio sessions per week


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

There's no black and white anwser..........

Some people have reported muscle loss on t3 "whilst" using anabolics


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

what would you think the fat loss would be like from that stack?

on paper 1-10 with ten being strongest

i know all are different


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Well HGH,120mg clen and t3 is probably thee best "stack" you could do.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

if diet and cardio is all in check then growth/clen and t3 is about the best stuff you could take for fat loss i reckon.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

superb

been on the HGH 2 month and stated the T3 and clen yest

Just done a shoulder session with 45 mins on the treadmill at 5.5k/h level 12 incline

im looking forward to being "cut"


----------



## Exo (Feb 3, 2010)

I've used T3 a few times and have definately experienced a rebound. I've found that I need to be very careful with my diet when I finish a cycle until my thyroid kicks back i.e. I can't stop cutting straight off, so usually aim to complete a T3 course a few weeks before I plan to stop cutting. I'm not a competitive BB'er though.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes IMO rec bodybuilders have no need what so ever to use such compounds.

weighing up the pros and cons......

I have none of my guys use it or clen


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

when u say your guys, what do u do rambo? pt?


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

I coach some other models mate.. plus some average joes


----------



## lana sh (Jul 7, 2013)

hey guys! I have done 2 t3 cycles. both 8 weeks with first week ramping up n last week ramping down, max dose was 125 mcg. relusts were great. both times lost 15 lbs. but the rebound effect was terrible! my diet is clean all the time, no cheat meals, about 1700-2000 calories a day, low carb. I work out 6 times a week. crossfit. I noticed the rebound the second week i was off. and in a month i gained 15 lbs back! Like every morning I visibly had more fat! Now it's been a month since I stopped the cycle and I gained all the weigh I lost back n my weight gain doesn't stop. one week after the end of cycle my t3 n t4 were low ( blood test) but now they r normal (got results yesterday) and I still keep packing on weight at a scary rate. I really don't know what to do. I took 6 months off before first and second cycle and gained more than I lost. So I guess I'll wait two more weeks ( which will make it 6 weeks break) and start t3 again. I really need your ideas guys!!!


----------

